# 2 HalfMoons I got today!



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i decided to go to a petco 30 miles from my house. id never been to this one before. they had incredible fish! ok so I finally got 2 halfmoons. they are numbers 49 & 50! lol

i got 4 new boys today and 2 new girls! i finally got an orange girl and a white bodied with blue fins girl. numbers 51 & 52

ill post the 2 new crowntails in another thread.



View attachment 5127


View attachment 5128


View attachment 5129


View attachment 5130


View attachment 5131


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

*drooling* I want. You have so many fish! Lol. Good luck with them all. You always find the beautiful ones.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Christina!! You always find the most amazing fish! I love butterfly bettas.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i go every week, and look and look and try to be patient lol
but when theres a few i like, thats it their mine! lol
or 5 or 6 or 7 lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're absolutely gorgeous! I wish I had a halfmoon.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I love halfmoons...i wish i had the space for more


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm getting some new ones this weekend. great halfmoons! I love your buterfly!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

So pretty! So many new fish. So jealous!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

god i want your freakin blue hm! so jealous!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

oh yeah! me too!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

I love you're fish, especially the blue and white hm! I wish I could be as lucky as you to find one like him!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Their gorgeous! The blue one looks like my Calypso.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks everyone

ur right bettafishcrazy, i knew id seen someone on here that had a similar one, maybe their brothers! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought I had seen one that looked just like him! I'd like to see the pics side by side. lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i know dq, they look like twins lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol they do except yours has more white on the tips. Here's a pic if you want to put them side by side


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow they are so similar


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow Christina they are awsome! I have never seen halfmoons around here. Maybe if our shipping adventure goes well with George and Mateo you could find me a nice halfmoon to add to my group. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

no problem amanda i could do that!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you very much. I have not been able to get by the fish store that had the white one I told you about but maybe tomorrow I can or Wednesday after work, not during because I am not moveing from my office until Mateo gets here. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! They are AWESOME...


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks doggyhogg


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*man u talk about my fish being pretty, those are gorgeous. i want now *


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks cindylou, i cant wait to get my white pair


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

There ok looking fish, you no why some times pet stores will have ok halfmoons is because some ok breeder will take there undesirable fish and donate them to a pet store by them. I was talking to bettysplendens and see told me breeders take there undesirable fish and donate them including her If you could figure out where people like bettysplendens donate them what store you could get the hook up...


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

your blue guy looks just like my maehk and the other one very much like salmon except the head haha. weird!


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> There ok looking fish, you no why some times pet stores will have ok halfmoons is because some ok breeder will take there undesirable fish and donate them to a pet store by them. I was talking to bettysplendens and see told me breeders take there undesirable fish and donate them including her If you could figure out where people like bettysplendens donate them what store you could get the hook up...


Would you mind telling me why it's just an ok halfmoon? To my untrained halfmoon-n00b eyes, that first one looks pretty tight!  I love the nice overlapping fins and distinct butterfly pattern.

I wish breeders would donate to the Petco's that I go to... I never see any halfmoons that good around here...


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeous finds!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

*wipes off key bord* you can give them to me now


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Ooohh the blue one. <3


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, that butterfly is amazing.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

wow


----------

